# 9/23 dragging baits



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We ran out towards that little blue push around the nipple on Friday, lines in before 7am. Fliers everywhere 300-500' but not so many deeper, didn't mark any bait schools on the sonar all day. We had three hits in the morning, two billfish that popped the outriggers and I free spooled but we never connected, and one wahoo that cut the ballyhoo right at the hook bend on a planer bait. 
Finally at 2pm on our way back north from the elbow we had a sailfish going ballistic on the port rigger, with only two of us on board I started clearing lines while ash fought the fish. As I started the shotgun it got nailed! Double hookup sailfish! Total fire drill as I still had to get gloves, camera, move the rods to the bow, drive the boat... I put my rod in a stern rod holder and would just watch it and stay tight when needed. Took some pics and we got a clean release on the boats first sailfish! Then I reeled mine in without much fight (small fish on a 50wide) and we got a clean healthy release on our second! That's an unforgettable thing when you do everything right and get an amazing aerial show from the fish. We pulled baits north for another hour with nothing so we picked up got some snapper and came home. Smooth day no bad weather, cold beers and two billfish plus a quick snapper limit on the little sea hunt. I am still smiling.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Another pic.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! That's a trip of a lifetime no matter what boat you're on. Define little. How big is your sea hunt?


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on the double. Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's amazing, way to go capt!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Lots of sails right now it sounds like. Good job!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome pictures


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Pics & Trip!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!! awesome job on the sails!!!! great pics!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

great job and beautiful pics.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell yes.
Whyme


----------



## 90mph (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice report and pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on double header sails! We were out there the same day down by the spur and it was dead down there fish wise. We saw lots of mantas and turtles and fliers but no fish activity. Two other boats were near us and didn't have any activity either. Wish we had stayed in closer to nipple as we saw blackfins making our way south.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the pics...


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Way to GO! Let me know next time your out. Would love to join you. Of course a free lure will be included along with beer/fuel.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sail are biting everything right now caught 3 last weekend trolling around nipple


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! Glad to be able to share the story and pics, out of town this week but plan in on the weekend again


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

nice, really good job and nice pics too!!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! Unbelievable pics, especially short handed!


----------

